# Button beliebig bei Eclipse VE positionieren



## Brecher (20. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin relativ frish in die Java Welt gewechselt und wollte nun meine ersten Java-Applicationen erstellen, diese sollen natürlich bereits eine GUI enthalten.

Da ich aber ungewollt bin, eine GUI mühevoll per Hand zu schreiben, wollte ich gerne auf einen WYSIWYG-Editor für die Oberfläche verwenden.

Ich komme schon recht gut mit Netbeans zurecht, allerdings gefällt mir Netbeans als IDE, also ich mein nun die Codeansicht, eher weniger.
Warum kann ich z.B. automatisch generierte Methoden, z.B. für Events, nicht im Quelltext ausschneiden und woanders einfügen um den Sourcecode übersichtlicher/logischer zu gestalten? 

Naja, da wollte ich mal Eclipse 3.2 verwenden mit dem Plugin 'Visual Editor', aber mit dem komm ich zur Zeit gar nicht weiter. 


So, ich hab nun eine JFrame Visual Class erstellt und habe dort mein gewohntes Anwendungs-Fenster.
Füge ich jetzt einen JButton in dieses Fenster ein, so füllt dieser das gesamte Fenster, was ja eher suboptimal ist.
Also habe ich den Button entfernt und zuerst einmal ein JPanel in das Fenster eingefügt, um anschließend einen JButton in dieses Panel einzufügen.
Allerdings ist dieser Button zentriert, sowohl vertikal als auch horizontal, und ich kann ihn weder verschieben (also nicht die Position auf dem Fenster verändern), noch kann ich ihn im Editor vergrößern.

Der Editor sieht wie folgt aus: http://halfway.ch/uploads/ecpc59ebf9b.jpg


Wie bekomm ich es hin, dass ich den Button jetzt beliebig verschieben kann bzw. beliebig in seiner Größe ändern kann? Was ich mir wünschen würde, dass sich der Visual Editor von Eclipse sich in etwa wie der Editor von Netbeans verhält, dort kann ich ja auch Buttons wie gewünscht auf der Oberfläche verschieben, die Größe ändern usw.

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass ich ein relativ grundlegenden Fehler mache, aber ich komm echt nicht weiter.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jmd. helfen könnte.

MFG

PS: Ich möchte eigentlich nur ein Label haben, daneben dann ein Textfeld und einen Button der zentriert unter dem Textfeld sichtbar ist.
Wenn ich die Elemente frei verschieben könnte, wies bei Netbeans der Fall ist, wäre das alles kein Problem.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jul 2007)

Das gewünschte kannst du tun, wenn du das Layout des Containers auf null-Layout setzt.
Davon rate ich dir aber eher ab. 
Setz das Layout deines Containers so wie du es haben möchtest und pass es deinen Wünschen entsprechend an.


----------

